
Covid-19 – webcam app to detect and discourage own face touching - dunco
This app does not exist, but if anyone here could build it, I am sure it would be popular. Learning to not touch your face is one of the best things you can do to prevent transmission of viruses like flu and covid. surely it makes sense for businesses to use this. It just has to beep or flash when you touch your face so you learn not to do it.<p>Just want to put the idea out there as I am not able to build this myself
======
rolph
habanero pepper juice on the fingers can discourage you from touching your
face as well

~~~
photawe
Much much better than an app! And besides, an app like that - unless open
source, it's very likely someone will be using it for spying on you.

~~~
dunco
These are welcome suggestions, but habenaro sauce will get on my keyboard.
open source of course :)

~~~
rolph
you have an open sauce keyboard then?

------
beatgammit
How does this work when your phone is in your pocket? Or are you assuming that
your phone is in front of your face often enough to make it useful?

------
shahbaby
If you really need an app for that, you probably have bigger problems.

